
Ghost 4 SUAS - beefman
https://www.anduril.com/ghost
======
beefman
Also see this blog post by Palmer Luckey:

[http://palmerluckey.com/america-is-back-on-top-
baby/](http://palmerluckey.com/america-is-back-on-top-baby/)

